# Stillen B13 Body Kit HELP



## SVLeonard85 (Oct 16, 2003)

Hey, just got my new Stillen urethane body kit for my B13, I just dont know how to put it on. The instructions that came with it from Stillen kind of suck. Im going to have a professional body shop put it on when I get my car painted, but are there any type of other instructions or maybe a visual that some might know about. Help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

hey no offense or anything but if you are going to get a shop to put it on why do you care to find any instructions?


----------



## Masa (Oct 24, 2003)

NO, NO, NO, NO! If you want to keep cost down put the kit on yourself. Just have the kit professionally painted. I installed my kit on my car and it really wasn't a problem, afterall all the pieces fit perfectly. The only tip I can offer besides using your common sense is to purchase the double sided tape made by 3M (automotive one) and drill holes for screws (4 screws for the front - 2 on each end for the front, 2 screws for each skirt - 1 one each end and again 4 for the rear). The cost of the paint and labor alone is going hurt you so you should really try to reduce the cost whenever possible.


----------



## SVLeonard85 (Oct 16, 2003)

Masa said:


> NO, NO, NO, NO! If you want to keep cost down put the kit on yourself. Just have the kit professionally painted. I installed my kit on my car and it really wasn't a problem, afterall all the pieces fit perfectly. The only tip I can offer besides using your common sense is to purchase the double sided tape made by 3M (automotive one) and drill holes for screws (4 screws for the front - 2 on each end for the front, 2 screws for each skirt - 1 one each end and again 4 for the rear). The cost of the paint and labor alone is going hurt you so you should really try to reduce the cost whenever possible.


Im not real sure what Im doing here anyways. And some body work to the bumpers has to be done first. My paint job and body work is just a fixed price, so I think everything is going to be done that I want. I want the body kit on everything painted. Also, Im thinking of shaving all of the marks on the bumper as well as the line down the entire side of the car. So the entire car side panel would be completey smooth. After all the body work Im gonna paint it Electron Blue. Any Opinions?


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

GASP!!! you're in spokane too. atlast!!! the NOS car club (nissans of spokane) guys could help you with shaving, etc. i think. they're very helpful. i could help you with the bodykit install. i did all my stock bumpers myself. i think i could handle aftermarkets.

im always at the track in my black 200sx SER on friday...always one of the first. get ahold of me for sure man!!! i work at zips by sullivan on sprague....right across the street from fred meyer and next to dairy queen 

(there's not that many spokane guys here)
sounds like you got some cool plans for your car! im not familiar with that exact shade but blue rocks! is it anything like impreza/wrx blue?


----------

